# can play urban terror in single mode?



## mridul_blaze (Jul 14, 2007)

this july month digit had given a game Urban Terror. its an online game. How can i play this game against BOTS????


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 14, 2007)

Its a multiplayer game.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 15, 2007)

You can play with bots.


----------



## mridul_blaze (Jul 15, 2007)

dats wat im asking How can i play it against Bots?????????????


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 17, 2007)

If u know how 2 play with bots then plz post it.
Posted from Nokia 3230.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 17, 2007)

I played urban terror 1 year back. If you are using latest version, there might have been changes in bots.


----------



## mridul_blaze (Jul 18, 2007)

so wat u hav done 2 play with the bots??


----------



## mridul_blaze (Jul 25, 2007)

sum1 rply!! ith a solution plz???? da version of game is 4.0


----------



## n0b0dy (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a page which tells you how to add bots to your game:

*www.forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,8053.0.html

It's a comprehensive set of instructions but it doesn't tell you which bots have which weapons/armour/gear, which is something I'd really like to know.  Anyone seen a list?

Note: the cockroach bot name should be spelled without a space.  Be aware that you can't use spaces in bot names though.  Use underscores instead.

Know also that the ping value will default to zero (0) for bots added to a game hosted on your computer (no network traffic), so you may as well set it to 0 in the first place, making life a little easier.

I use the config file method which allows multiple bots to be added at once, saving time and thus reducing the risk of being shot whilst adding bots.  I've made several .cfg files with names like bots4.1.cfg, bots.4.2.cfg - denoting two sets of different bots all set to level 4.  Level 1 makes bots stupidly easy to kill.  Level 5 is almost as tough as playing online with the pros, except bots are much less cooperative in team games.
By using small groups of bots at different skill levels I can mix and match my teammates/opponents by loading in different .cfg files depending on the map and how lucky I'm feeling.  When it's getting too easy I just kick off a few level 3 bots and add a level 4 or 5 bot instead.

Note: set all bots to join the same team (e.g. blue) in all your config files and they'll be distributed evenly anyway (unless you've changed that option in your server settings, I think).  Add them one by one and they won't.

Handy hint: I've taken to naming bots according to their bot name and the level I've set them to, e.g. mantis_4
This makes it easier to identify bots with weapons that you tend to use (more ammo) and comes in handy when you want to kick off lower level bots in order to add harder ones, or vice versa.

One more thing; if you have an autoexec.cfg file in your q3ut4 folder just insert this on a new line and bots will be enabled by default when you start UT4:

set bot_enable 1

That way you won't have to first enable bots and then reload the server.
Once you've saved the autoexec.cfg file, launched UT4 and started a server, you can add bots straight away in the usual manner.

Note: .cfg files are basically text files with a different suffix, so they can be edited in Notepad, Text Edit, BBEdit, etc.
If you don't have an autoexec.cfg file then you can easily make one.  Use double forward-slashes if you want to add comments, e.g:

// Enable bots for single-player mode
set bot_enable 1

Good luck, have fun and please be merciful should you find me playing online.  All the best,

n0b0dy


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 30, 2007)

^Will try & let u know.Thanks.


----------



## n0b0dy (Jul 31, 2007)

I've managed to probe the contents of the zpak000.pk3 file and deciphered the following list of bot weapon/gear assignments:

Name:	Boa
Primary:	ZM LR300 ML
Secondary:	H&K MP5K
Sidearm:	.50 Desert Eagle
Grenades:	HE Grenades
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	-
Item 3:	-

Name:	Cheetah
Primary:	Kalashnikov AK103
Secondary:	Franchi SPAS-12
Sidearm:	.50 Desert Eagle
Grenades:	HE Grenades
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	-
Item 3:	-

Name:	Chicken
Primary:	H&K G36
Secondary:	H&K MP5K
Sidearm:	.50 Desert Eagle
Grenades:	HE Grenades
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	-
Item 3:	-

Name:	Cobra
Primary:	ZM LR300 ML
Secondary:	H&K MP5K
Sidearm:	.50 Desert Eagle
Grenades:	Smoke Grenades
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	-
Item 3:	-

Name:	Cockroach
Primary:	H&K UMP45
Secondary:	-
Sidearm:	Beretta 92G
Grenades:	Flash Grenades
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	-
Item 3:	-

Name:	Cougar
Primary:	H&K G36
Secondary:	-
Sidearm:	Beretta 92G
Grenades:	Flash Grenades
Item 1:	Silencer
Item 2:	Kevlar Vest
Item 3:	-

Name:	Goose
Primary:	H&K 69
Secondary:	H&K UMP45
Sidearm:	.50 Desert Eagle
Grenades:	-
Item 1:	Extra Ammo
Item 2:	Kevlar Vest
Item 3:	-

Name:	Mantis
Primary:	ZM LR300 ML
Secondary:	-
Sidearm:	Beretta 92G
Grenades:	-
Item 1:	Laser Sight
Item 2:	Silencer
Item 3:	Kevlar Vest

Name:	Penguin	
Primary:	ZM LR300 ML
Secondary:	-
Sidearm:	.50 Desert Eagle
Grenades:	-
Item 1:	Laser Sight
Item 2:	Silencer
Item 3:	Kevlar Vest

Name:	Puma
Primary:	ZM LR300 ML
Secondary:	-
Sidearm:	Beretta 92G
Grenades:	-
Item 1:	Laser Sight
Item 2:	Silencer
Item 3:	Kevlar Vest

Name:	Python
Primary:	H&K G36
Secondary:	Franchi SPAS-12
Sidearm:	.50 Desert Eagle
Grenades:	HE Grenades
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	-
Item 3:	-

Name:	Raven
Primary:	H&K PSG-1
Secondary:	H&K MP5K
Sidearm:	.50 Desert Eagle
Grenades:	-
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	Silencer
Item 3:	-

Name:	Scarab
Primary:	H&K G36
Secondary:	H&K MP5K
Sidearm:	.50 Desert Eagle
Grenades:	-
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	Silencer
Item 3:	-

Name:	Scorpion
Primary:	Remington SR8
Secondary:	H&K MP5K
Sidearm:	Beretta 92G
Grenades:	HE Grenades
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	-
Item 3:	-

Name:	Tiger
Primary:	Kalashnikov AK103
Secondary:	-
Sidearm:	Beretta 92G
Grenades:	HE Grenades
Item 1:	Medkit
Item 2:	Kevlar Vest
Item 3:	-

Name:	Widow
Primary:	ZM LR300 ML
Secondary:	H&K MP5K
Sidearm:	Beretta 92G
Grenades:	-
Item 1:	Kevlar Vest
Item 2:	Laser Sight
Item 3:	-
______

Yours,

n0b0dy


----------



## Pain (Mar 2, 2009)

used to be easier hehe back when the beta version was released you can just add in up to 15 bots per team and frag away lol


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2009)

reported


----------

